# PE license in California



## mandileng (Feb 16, 2014)

In California state , To get the PE license they asked for 5 reference , these reference they have to be PE or not ?


----------



## CRNewsom (Feb 17, 2014)

This question is best asked of the engineering license board. I have found many states boards to be quite helpful in obtaining the correct information. As much as you want your application to be correct, they want it to be correct more since it makes their job easier.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 26, 2014)

mandileng said:


> In California state , To get the PE license they asked for 5 reference , these reference they have to be PE or not ?






You posted this same question (at least) three times now.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=22927


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Jul 29, 2014)

Based on my experience as a mechanical engineer, only one of my four references was a PE, but my line of work and experience is where the professional exemption applies.


----------

